# aggiornamento alcuni pacchetti gnome e konqueror[risolto]

## manang

salve, uso kde , ma ho installato beryl e quindi alcuni pacchetti di gnome.

ieri mi ha aggiornato questi pacchetti alla versione 2.18 e conseguentemente konqueror non si apre...che faccio?

grazie

----------

## Onip

Hai provato a lanciarlo da una console? Potrebbe dirti il motivo per cui non parte.

Inoltre hai dato un

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

dopo gli aggiornamenti? Recentemente ci sono stati upgrade di alcune librerie che lo necessitano (tipo libexif)

----------

## manang

dato un revdep-rebuild ma niente....

da schell non parte....

boh...

installo dolphin nel frattempo?

ma si può sostituire del tutto konqueror?

----------

## Onip

cosa vuol dire esattamente "non parte" ? Non ti da neanche un errore?

Purtroppo (per te) uso gnome per cui posso darti solo suggerimenti generici.

----------

## manang

non da nessun errore, ma teoricamente qualcosa si apre ma non mi mostra nulla, visto che non mi permette di poter dare altri programmi...boh

----------

## Scen

Prova a lanciaro da shell così:

```

konqueror --nocrashhandler

```

Comunque dacci qualche informazione in più:

output di  emerge --info

che versione di KDE stai usando? pacchetti monolitici o splittati?

per quanto ne so io, beryl non si tira dietro così tante dipendenze gnome (mi pare solo 2 o 3 pacchetti della categoria gnome-base), tu dici invece di averle aggiornate alla versione 2.18, che invece dovrebbe essere la versione di GNOME nel suo complesso. Non è che hai installato anche GNOME x intero?

P.S. Cerca di darci sempre più informazioni possibili, e non rimanere sul vago (qui nessuno è un veggente o può indovinare  :Rolling Eyes:  ), altrimenti risulta quasi impossibile aiutarti.

----------

## manang

allora uso kde 3.5.7

il mio emerge --info è

```

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 11 Jun 2007 18:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/gechi /usr/portage/local/ebuild/kde-base"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 arts ati avahi avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon ati v4l fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

poi non da nessun messaggio d'errore...

quindi non so cosa dire

----------

## djinnZ

con la use gnome globale se non erro ti becchi quasi tutto gnome (e toglierselo dai piedi è una bella scocciatura).

A naso ti direi di spostare/cancellare le dir .kde e vedere se non è un problema di configurazione.

Ti ripeto quello che ha detto scen hai kde o kde-meta? Ovvero hai lanciato un emerge kde o te lo sei ritrovato installato in automatico o prima di settare la use kde o di lanciare l'emerge world hai lanciato emerge kde-meta?

puoi controllare con un banale emerge -pv kde-meta.

----------

## manang

ho cancellato .kde e tutto è tornato come prima...grazie mille

----------

